# 90m2 ĐẤT ĐẦU TƯ MT QUỐC LỘ 50,NGAY CHỢ PHÚ LẠC TÔI CHÍNH CHỦ CẦN BÁN NHANH



## Mekong_Nam_A (11 Tháng tư 2021)

- Đất chính chủ khu dân cư cao cấp, diện tích 5 x 18m (90m2). - Vị trí: cách chợ Phú Lạc 50m - Đường trước đất 20m vỉa hè cây xanh, đối diện là công viên. Tiện xây kinh doanh buôn bán. - Cách đất 200m có hồ bơi, sân tennis, công viên, siêu thị, Trường học và còn rất nhiều tiện ích khác. - Sổ hồng thổ cư, ngân hàng hỗ trợ trả góp - Khu đang phát triển mạnh về cơ sở hạ tầng nhưng Cần tiền lấy hàng nên bán gấp, cam kết giá rẻ hơn khu vực xung quanh từ 4-7 tr/m2. - Liên hệ để xem đất.
Giá: 356 triệu      Diện tích: 90 m2
Địa chỉ tài sản: Đường Quốc Lộ 50, Xã Phong Phú, Huyện Bình Chánh, Hồ Chí Minh
===> Xem thêm chi tiết thông tin liên quan đến lô đất tại: Meko Nam Á


----------



## Bán Đất TPHCM Giá Rẻ (23 Tháng năm 2022)

thông tin


----------



## vinhomes (28 Tháng sáu 2022)

bán nhanh nhanh nhanh


----------

